# Entourage vs. Mail 1.2 (Mac)



## MrStivic (Sep 9, 2002)

What do you prefer, Entourage X or Mail 1.2?  I haven't yet installed Jaguar, but when I do I'm wondering whether I should continue using Entourage (as most have said it is more powerful than Mail) or switch over and use the Apple program.

What do you think?

-------------------------
iBook (white) 600 Mhz, 256 MB RAM
Currently running OS 10.1.5


----------



## Sogni (Sep 9, 2002)

I don't use Entrourage (mostly cuz I don't trust M$ but that's a different story), but from all other mail programs I've used - I love Jaguar's version of Mail the most!

If you have multiple accounts set up, you can view mail from ALL of them from a top-most (parent?) folder while keeping each account's mail seperated. 

The Spam Filter really is pretty good I'd say. At first it lets certain spam through but just click on the "spam" or "not spam" button and it corrects itself for future mail/spam. I had it in Training mode for the first week and it has cought all Spam coming in since (without affecting real mail)! 

Funny thing is - it even cought spamthat came through a webform you have to fill out (a spammer REALLY went out of their way to send spam to one of my accounts) but yet all other mail that comes in through that webform is not affected! 

The fact that it works with OSX's Addressbook is a major plus for me, and the coming of iSync and iCal will make it that much more valuable to me.

Only irk that gets me is that it does not always download the entire email to the hard drive, and since my Internet connection from home is not at all reliable it can sometimes cause problems reading my... but it's a lot better than it was before Jaguar. 

If anything, try both Mail and Entourage at the same time, have one leave mail on your server (or use IMAP if possible) and see which one works better for you.


----------



## mindbend (Sep 9, 2002)

I would dump Entourage entirely except there are still times when Entourage is the only way I can send an attachment. This is totally bogus from Apple. If entourage can send an attchment corectly, then so should Mail. I don't care if the real problem lies with the recipient's email client, all I know is that it works with ET and not with Mail. end of story. Fix it Apple.

I've tried stuffing and zipping, still no go depending on the recipient. 90% of the time it all works great, but sometimes the recip doesn't even see an attachment! Other times they can't open it. Again, all problems solved when sent via ET. 

Other than that, Mail is way better. I like its one click spam filter. Yeah! I like the quick-nav thru Address Book. ET uses a stupid pulldown forcing you to pick whether you're searching by personal, business, other. I hate that! I like Mail's rendering, previews and simplicity. 

Until iCal hits, I still need ET for calendar/task tracking.


----------



## genghiscohen (Sep 9, 2002)

I actually use both.  I use Entourage if I'm sending attachments, and the calendar is top-notch.  But Mail's new spam filter in the Jaguar version is much better than Entourage's cumbersome spam handling. So any accounts that I use to sign up for stuff on line and the like are now handled by Mail.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 9, 2002)

mindbend,
I have no problems sending attachments, and as of yet no one has complained about not being able to see my attachments...

Weird...


----------



## rharder (Sep 9, 2002)

I also have had no attachment problems...

I prefer Mail because it feels so much more _Feng Shui_. In fact that's why I have a Mac at home: I can do my things and feel at peace.

Of course my buddies at the office (the Pentagon) give me a hard time when I tell them in those words! LOL

-Rob


----------



## MtnBiker (Sep 10, 2002)

One little thing that is good in Entourage is the option to have the messages stay marked unread.

I like to browse my mail and leave messages marked unread until I'm ready to answer them or otherwise act on them. Mail marks them as read as soon as you click on them, even in the browser

If Mail had this option, I would much prefer it.

Not sure groups work as well either.


----------



## bigbadbill (Sep 11, 2002)

MtnBiker

Use [Option-Command-M] to mark and unmark messages as read.

I have been using mail and comparing it to Entourage and I have to admit, I really like Mail, but Entourage is still the superior program. With the exception of interacting with your address book (which could use a little work, I'd like to be able to edit addresses from within Mail rather than having to actually launch Address Book) I don't see anything that Mail offers that entourage doesn't. Even the Junk Mail filtering can be easily duplicated with Entourage's Rules feature.

In addition there are many features that entourage offers that mail is missing. One very hard to accept issue for me is that Mail doesn't seem to handle HTML mail. Here in the office we have template mail documents that are set up with our company letterhead and a textured background. We seem to be unable to use these documents in mail. The is no option to insert background pictures or sounds into your e-mail other than attaching them. (if someone knows of a way to do this, I'm all ears!)

However, being a graphic artist, iPhoto is an extraordinary tool for organization of my art files and photos. And the ability to resize and send e-mail from within iPhoto is great, but I have to admit that if I had a way to make make iPhoto launch Entourage instead of Mail I would be using Entourage.


----------



## Numbers1820 (Sep 16, 2002)

I've been using Entourage for about a month now. It's the first calendar/address book/to-do program I've tried, and I like it pretty well.

The real clincher for me to use Entourage vs. Mail is that I have had a Hotmail account since, like, forever, and everybody knows me by it, and Mail doesn't seem to be able to import it.

Some people like Jag's Mail's spam filter lots. That may be ok, but I don't mind deleting the 10 or so spams I get a day by hand. If I got dozens or hundreds, that may be a different story. 

Entourage is very tightly integrated in its components. I like that.

I don't know if Mail/iCal, which would basically replace what I use Entourage for, would replace that level of integration and it-just-works-ness.

If you're eyeing iCal for its calendar/to-do functionality, I'd wait a few weeks and see how other users are liking it (or not), and what patches Apple puts out (if any) before taking the plunge.


----------



## Pardus (Sep 26, 2002)

I switched to Mail when Jag came out and for the most part am pretty happy with it. The other day I sent out a newsletter for a client through an online perl script that sends as HTML format. When I looked at the message I had sent out with Mail, all the images were pink rectangles. The page was laid out properly but no images? I could of sworn i had received other html emails properly but when i went through old mail,  every html formatted email had those pink rectangles. I tried all sorts of things with prefs and view menu but nothing shows the images....am I really stupid or is this some sort of glitch. Even my apple newsletter I got today is like this?????


----------



## PowermacG4_450 (Sep 28, 2002)

I prefer eudora pro. used it for years. Its not the best looking interface wise, but it works. And Im familiar with the shortcut commands. 

I tried entourage, and it just dont feel 'right'.


----------



## rochbasse (Oct 4, 2002)

This is infuriating! I don't know why this program does not render or support CSS. Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## boi (Oct 6, 2002)

it seems macworld doesn't like mail.app either. it says it has poor integration with address book, which i find kind of ironic. i, however, enjoy the simplicity of mail.app. it's hard to find the line between simplicity and complication when you're creating a feature-packed application.


----------



## bigbadbill (Nov 4, 2002)

OK, I've been using mail since it came out and I must say that I like Entourage better. I don't like haveing to 3 separate application for Calendar, Mail and Address Book. And Entourage's built in dictionairy is much more convenient then Sherlock's (also it's much easier to find a word you _can't_ spell!)

Now I'd like to return to Entourage but I need to bring all my Mail messages with me. This was no problem going from Entourage to Mail, but does anyone know how to get them back into Entourage? Contacts are not an issue, as they easily drag & drop. As far as calendar goes, I can reenter the few appointments I have, no biggie there either. But what about Mail messages, am I stuck here in Mail forever???


----------

